# Proyecto: Malecon de Puno



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Jajaja....esa es una gran pregunta.* El gobierno de hecho NO lo hara. No creo que se vaya a hacer*, es uno de esos proyectos que son diseñados por arquitectos que quieren ayudar a su pais y se los presentan a las municipalidades y son exhibidos y despues guardados por falta de financiamiento.


Haber esta es una prueba de que hablas sin saber... en el cual tu afirmabas que nunca se iba hacer el malecon alrededor del Titicaca... 




J Block said:


> Jajaja...njpch, aqui yo estoy bien enterado de todo, ya te he dicho (si no has entendido mi post, te lo repito), el malecon ese se hizo en Puno, pero no has visto las fotos? Es un simple muelle con bancas y no forma parte de este proyecto. Como se? Porque este proyecto fue diseñado para otro alcalde en el 93, no me acuerdo de su nombre y apenas fue presentado recibio varias critias de ecologistas, pues un proyeto como este afectaria gravemente el ecosistema de la zona.
> 
> En cuanto a los hoteles, te recuerdo que esa zona del Peru es una de las mas riesgosas para invertir, lee Gestion y averigua por tu cuenta. Los ultimos hoteles que se han construido en esta zona (el Casa Andina, el Sonesta, el Eco, etc) son de escala basatante pequeña y con razon.
> 
> ...


Bueno para responder este ultimo post lo divide por Parrafos:

primero realmente no existe fotos panoramicas de ese malecon solo se he visto comentarios que salian en la municipalidad de Puno que ya lo he puesto aqui y solo hay una pequeña foto de ese lugar entonces no se como dices que es un simple muelle y con bancas...







osea en esta cochinadita de parte que se muestra no es suficiente para decir tal cosa solo enseña una parte creo que se ha hecho un nuevo muelle

Segundo en esa zona se ha invertido en algunos hoteles etc pero no te olvides que tambien arreglaron el hotel de turistas hoy llamado hotel libertador en La Isla Esteves que segun he leido y puedo afirmar tiene 126 habitaciones equipadas todas con cable etc ademas tiene tiendas comerciales discotecas etc todo eso en una sola isla... es decir si se pudo invertir en la Isla estevas xque no en algunas otras islas

Tercero La Region Puno es una de las regiones que recibe mayor turismo en Peru se podria invertir en este proyecto se que no se hara ahora pero en un futuro se podria hacer... Y si te refiere con lo de la seguridad del turista aya en puno los indigenas no son canivales para que maten a los turistas ellos mismos saven que es un importante ingreso economico para su region

Y Cuarto.... Maiii


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...

El Hotel Libertador fue construido a fines de los 70 como Hotel de Turistas, en ese entonces el Peru era mucho mas seguro de lo que es actualmente, especialmente para las inversiones. El hotel fue adquirido por la cadena Libertador hace 10 años, los cuales invirtieron una cantidad no tan grande para renovar las habitaciones. Si te das cuenta, el _foyer_ luce muebles y acabados setentones:










En cuanto al malecon...









Yo veo la foto perfectamente, es un muelle, interesante y algo simple con bancas. 

Cuando dije que gobierno no lo haria, me referia al proyecto en si, no al malecon. Hablaba de los hoteles, del centro civico, de los restaurantes y peñas folcloricas. No te pases pues...

Para terminar...maiiiii :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Si ps es verdad, Maremagnum también hubiera sido algo espectacular en Lima, a ver una chancha para construir el local jajaja. También creo hubo uno que era hacer un mall debajo del Parque Kennedy en Miraflores.


Ufff, pero eso si hubiera sido un error. El Parque Kennedy no necesita ningun mall. Hubiera sido mucho mas sabio remodelar Larco y repotenciar su comercio.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

que ambicioso proyecto!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Jajaja...
> 
> El Hotel Libertador fue construido a fines de los 70 como Hotel de Turistas, en ese entonces el Peru era mucho mas seguro de lo que es actualmente, especialmente para las inversiones. El hotel fue adquirido por la cadena Libertador hace 10 años, los cuales invirtieron una cantidad no tan grande para renovar las habitaciones. Si te das cuenta, el _foyer_ luce muebles y acabados setentones:
> 
> ...


Bueno yo tambien pienso que esta muy exagerado hacer centro civico restaurant... Hubieras empezado x ahi :sleepy: 

A los hoteles puede ser que haga como ya te dije no se como haya estado la economia en ese entonces pero ahora que la economia esta creciendo y la region puno no es la excepcion (turismo tbm) estoy seguro que podrian invertir en algun otro hotel en las islas del lago titicaca un ejemplo pasado es el de la isla esteves y si ya se hizo el malecon con su muelle en el lago titicaca es tambien para atraer la inversion privada... 

y para terminar de nuevo... maiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Jajaja...
> 
> El Hotel Libertador fue construido a fines de los 70 como Hotel de Turistas, en ese entonces el Peru era mucho mas seguro de lo que es actualmente, especialmente para las inversiones. El hotel fue adquirido por la cadena Libertador hace 10 años, los cuales invirtieron una cantidad no tan grande para renovar las habitaciones. Si te das cuenta, el _foyer_ *luce muebles y acabados setentones:*
> 
> ...


eso no es setenton J, eso es cuarenton-cincuenton, tiene caracteristicas cubistas !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Saben que? mai pa todos ajo... erda... uta JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ufff, pero eso si hubiera sido un error. El Parque Kennedy no necesita ningun mall. Hubiera sido mucho mas sabio remodelar Larco y repotenciar su comercio.


Ojo yo no he dicho q apoye ese proyecto, debi aclarlo en el primer post para evitar confusiones, bueno me alegra que no lo hayan hecho.


----------

